# Lee Steinmeyer fleshing knife



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been reading about these knives but cant find any information on how to buy one? does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

http://www.lptraplinesupply.com/


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> http://www.lptraplinesupply.com/


Thanks Freepop


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

NP, glad to help.


----------

